# Nitro Team vs. Union Force



## Maierapril (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had both bindings (currently riding the Nitro Teams) and you can't go wrong with both options.

Personally, I'd lean to the Nitro bindings. The padding/airbags are pretty solid and give great dampening and the canting is a nice feature to say you have.


----------

